# Schöner Hecht!



## Clarissa (15. November 2011)

Ich war am 31.10. morgens um 6 Uhr am Gewässer und hab außer Nebel  nichts gesehen. So musste ich mich beim Auswerfen auf mein Gefühl  verlassen. Ich hatte richtig Glück! Eigendlich war ich auf Zander  aus aber es kam ganz anders.  

Der Bissanzeiger piepste und ich  sprang auf und schnappte mir die Rute. Es zog nicht wirklich stark ,da  dachte ich mir das ich einen kleinen Zander dran habe. Nach einer Weile  setzte ich den Anhieb und es ging zwar etwas schwerer zu kurbeln aber ob  das ein Fisch ist wusste ich da noch nicht. Als ich ihn dann in den  Uferbereich zog sah ich ihn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ein fetter Hecht konnte meinem Köfi nicht wiederstehen. 
Ich angelte mit einer sehr feinen Rute (10-30g)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hatte echt Glück das sie mir bei den rasanten Fluchten nicht brach! 6  mal ging er ab wie eine Rakete bevor ich ihn landen konnte.


----------



## homer78 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

schöner Fisch 

Glückwunsch


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Toller Fisch,Petri!#6


----------



## Clarissa (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri Dank! 
Das ist mein erster anständiger Hecht! 
#6


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fisch!
Man sieht dir an, dass du deinen Spass hattest!

Taxidermist


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Super Fisch! PetriHeil #6


----------



## Illex Sascha (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Hey,
Superfisch ein Petri aus Berlin, das muss spass gemacht haben dünnes Geschirr und so ein Brocken ....


----------



## opi2001 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Dickes Petri zum schönen Hecht:m


----------



## Clarissa (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Kann man wohl sagen!! |supergri Hatte echt angst um die schöne Rute!! Also der Drill war dadurch mindestens doppelt so aufregend!!#6


----------



## Bobster (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Ein Erlebnis an das Du noch langen denken wirst.

Petri und weiter so..#6


----------



## allrounderab (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

wie groß und schwer war denn der Hecht? Dickes Petri dazu.


----------



## Clarissa (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

83 cm lang und 3,7 kilo schwer ^^ 
Petri Dank an alle! #h


----------



## maddog (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Auch von mir "Glückwunsch"!
was anderes: was hast du denn da für eine Jacke ? Gefällt mir...
lg
mad


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Schöner Fisch, hübsche Frau - dachte ich so.... bis ich auf dein Alter geschaut habe |rolleyes 
Petri Heil und danke für den Fangbericht, ließt man ja nicht so häufig...

Kretzer


----------



## barschkönig (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri zum tollen Fisch:m


----------



## allrounderab (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

dachte der ist größer, aber ein wirklich schöner fisch. Bei der Jacke tippe ich auf eine Jack Wolfskin.


----------



## maddog (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

*off topic*
suche genau so eine funktionsjacke - braun, ohne schnickschnack.
Jack Wolfskin ist es glaube ich nicht. Die haben immer und überall ein mega Branding.


----------



## bx805 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Schöner Fisch,schöne Frau


Was will man mehr


Jedenfalls Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht


----------



## Bobster (16. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229574


----------



## Schleie! (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Klasse Hecht! Ich hoffe bei mir zappelt demnächst auch mal wieder einer


----------



## Simon1988 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

toller hecht, glückwunsch


----------



## Clarissa (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



maddog schrieb:


> Auch von mir "Glückwunsch"!
> was anderes: was hast du denn da für eine Jacke ? Gefällt mir...
> lg
> mad



Wenn ich ehrlich bin ist das eigendlich meine alte Snowboardjacke die ich jetzt zur Anglerjacke umfunktioniert  habe


----------



## andy72 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

petri heil !!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## clipfisch07 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

hallöchen , auch ich schreibe Dir ein dickes Petri , 
mach weiter so  #r#:

gruß wolle


----------



## Clarissa (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri Dank an alle! |wavey:


----------



## Onkel Frank (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Behalt den Moment gut in erinnerung , manchmal dauerts ein bischen länger bis man den nächsten guten Hecht fängt  . Petri zum ersten guten Hecht auch von mir , und schön das sich eine Junganglerin für den Angelsport begeistert , sollte mehr davon geben :m.


----------



## Fishbert (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri auch von mir. Da lohnt auch das frühe Aufstehen.


----------



## FrankL80 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Toller Hecht!!!
Weiter so!


----------



## ado (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

 endlich mal wieder ne Frau die vom Virus befallen ist!

Dickes Petri zur schönen Hechtdame!

Am feinen Geschirr macht drillen doch gleich doppelt so viel Spaß!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Hallo Clarissa,
Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht. 
Besonders das Foto mit dem Nebel im Hintergrund ist wirklich hervorragend gelungen - das ist genau die richtige Erinnerung an einen so erfolgreichen Angeltag #6


----------



## Jungangler97 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Cooler Fisch!
Und auch die anderen Fische in deinem Profil kannst du vorzeigen!


----------



## Clarissa (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Clarissa,
> Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht.
> Besonders das Foto mit dem Nebel im Hintergrund ist wirklich hervorragend gelungen - das ist genau die richtige Erinnerung an einen so erfolgreichen Angeltag #6


Das kann man laut sagen! Hab mich rießig gefreut, und dann erst mein Onkel der auch Angler ist (leider nich extrem leidenschaftlich).  Die ganze Verwandtschaft ist gekommen um in zu sehen. Kurz darauf landete er dann im Ofen. War echt ein super Fleisch! Aber Grätenreich! :m


----------



## Mozzer (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Glückwunsch, schöner Fisch und tolle Fotos!


----------



## sadako (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein besonders dickes Petri zu solch einem schönen Fisch, Clarissa! Und stimmt, auch die Fotos dazu können sich wirklich sehen lassen.

Was ich natürlich besonders klasse finde: dass Du Dich als Mädchen mit 14 Jahren so für`s Angeln begeistern kannst - weiter so! #6


----------



## Willi Wobbler (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri zum schönen Hecht :m Weiter so.
Auch die Fotos sind gut gelungen.
Dann hoffen wir mal das du in Zukunft nicht noch das Snowboard mit ans Wasser schleppst 

Kleiner Scherz am Rande, nicht böse gemeint #h

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und gute Fänge... schön das sich Frauen auch so fürs Angeln begeistern können.


----------



## Wohlstandskind (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Sauber! Petri Heil,
vielleicht klappts mit dem Zander das nächste mal


----------



## Clarissa (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Petri zum Ü80-Hecht !
> 
> Schick` die Bilder an die Fachjournale, die Aufnahmen gehören auf die Titel. Sie sind sehr gut gelungen und habe das gewisse Etwas. Sie sind nicht gestellt, wirken natürlich und Du hast eine prima Ausstrahlung, besser als manches Model. Weiterhin viel Erfolg am Wasser.
> 
> Gruß snoekbars



Hatte ich auch schon vor, aber irgendwie fehlen mir dazu die Kontakte. Es wäre echt schön wenn sich mehr Mädchen und auch Frauen angeln gehen würden! In meiner Umgebung kenn ich kein einzige Mädchen das angelt! Ixt echt schade! #d


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Hallo Clarissa,
schick mir einfach per PN deine E-Mail Adresse, dann kümmere ich mich mal darum.


----------



## Breamhunter (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon vor, aber irgendwie fehlen mir dazu die Kontakte. Es wäre echt schön wenn sich mehr Mädchen und auch Frauen angeln gehen würden! In meiner Umgebung kenn ich kein einzige Mädchen das angelt! Ixt echt schade! #d



Erstmal ein fettes Petri Heil zu dem dicken Hecht.#6 
Ich habe 10 Jahre gebraucht um das erste mal so einen zu erwischen.
Nimm doch die Fotos mal mit zur Schule oder in Deinen Freundeskreis. Da findet sich bestimmt jemand, der Interesse zeigt. 
Viele denken bestimmt, Angeln ist nur was für alte Opas die nichts mit Ihrer Freizeit anzufangen wissen


----------



## Clarissa (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Erstmal ein fettes Petri Heil zu dem dicken Hecht.#6
> Ich habe 10 Jahre gebraucht um das erste mal so einen zu erwischen.
> Nimm doch die Fotos mal mit zur Schule oder in Deinen Freundeskreis. Da findet sich bestimmt jemand, der Interesse zeigt.
> Viele denken bestimmt, Angeln ist nur was für alte Opas die nichts mit Ihrer Freizeit anzufangen wissen


Ja genau das ddenken die meisten in meinem Alter!! Darum nehme ich es ja auch nicht mit in die Schule!


----------



## iruhs (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

petri zum fisch

aber um die rute brauchste dir keine sorgen zu machen die muss das abkönnen  hab schon mit leichterem geschirr große hecht gefangen. macht ja auch spass


----------



## Clarissa (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Ja das kann man wohl sagen!!


----------



## barschkönig (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Ja genau das ddenken die meisten in meinem Alter!! Darum nehme ich es ja auch nicht mit in die Schule!



Geb ich dir Recht, die meisten in dem Alter können damit nicht viel anfangen aber wenn du gute Freunde hast dann werden sie dich nicht deswegen auslachen oder so und wenn du den mal nen Bild von den Zähnen des Fisches zeigst dann werden se schon Respekt vor dir bekommen.


----------



## Clarissa (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Geb ich dir Recht, die meisten in dem Alter können damit nicht viel anfangen aber wenn du gute Freunde hast dann werden sie dich nicht deswegen auslachen oder so und wenn du den mal nen Bild von den Zähnen des Fisches zeigst dann werden se schon Respekt vor dir bekommen.


Ne nicht vor mir sondern vorm Fisch! Von mir muss man nich beeidruckt sein! Der Fisch muss da viel mehr Leistung bringen als wie ich!#: Und sowiso wird man nicht ausgelacht sondern gefragt ob man als baby auf den Boden gefallen ist! Darum lass ichs in der Schule generell lieber sein!


----------



## Breamhunter (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Dann ziehst Du einfach mal dieses Shirt an, dann wissen alle wo der Hammer hängt :m


----------



## Clarissa (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Dann ziehst Du einfach mal dieses Shirt an, dann wissen alle wo der Hammer hängt :m



Thahaha ist das geil!! :m


----------



## sadako (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Ne nicht vor mir sondern vorm Fisch! Von mir muss man nich beeidruckt sein! Der Fisch muss da viel mehr Leistung bringen als wie ich!#: Und sowiso wird man nicht ausgelacht sondern gefragt ob man als baby auf den Boden gefallen ist! Darum lass ichs in der Schule generell lieber sein!


 
Ohja das kommt mir aus meiner Schulzeit auch noch bekannt vor. War mir aber irgendwie schon damals völlig egal. Dann war ich halt die komische Olle mit dem passenden Namen "Fischi". Hat mich nie gestört. 

Und viele Leute halten mich auch heute noch für komplett Banane, wenn sie herausfinden wie fischbekloppt ich bin. Die Mesdames in meinem Studiengang können auch nur reihenweise verständnislos den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich ihnen erzähle wie genial mein Wochenende war, weil ich bei Minusgraden irgendwo in den Wicken herumgekrochen bin um Zander & Co. zu ärgern. 

Auf absolute Akzeptanz bzw. Toleranz wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch künftig vergeblich hoffen. Aber wichtig ist ja auch nicht, dass es den anderen zwangsläufig gefallen muss, was Dir gefällt. Die Leute, die es ernst mit Dir meinen, mögen Dich auch mit Fisch-Spleen - und verstecken brauchst Du Dich damit ganz sicher vor niemandem. Bin mit der Einstellung immer gut gefahren. :m


----------



## Martin001 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Dickes Petri auch von meiner Seite #6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



iruhs schrieb:


> petri zum fisch
> 
> aber um die rute brauchste dir keine sorgen zu machen die muss das abkönnen  hab schon mit leichterem geschirr große hecht gefangen. macht ja auch spass


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen.
Petri zum Hecht.
Und sehr schöne Bilder.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Dickes fettes Petri!:m Also ich finde ebenfals du gehörst auf ne Titelseite.Nen angelndes Mädel in dem Alter auf so hübschen Fotos währe  viel zu schade für die Schublade#dAber in die Schule mitgenommen hätte ich sowas in deinem Alter(wenn ich denn ein Mädchen gewesen wäre) auch nicht, da haben wir Kerle es dann in dem Alter mit der Angelei doch etwas einfacher  Aber quatsch doch mal ein bisschen mit deiner besten Freundin übers Angeln wenn ihr mal allein seit,vieleicht kannst du Sie ja dazu begeistern.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg! Peace! Rantanplan


----------



## Andi67 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Glückwunsch#6


----------



## Angelgott07 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri auch von mir zum schönen Entenschnabel...weiß jetzt nicht ob ich des überlesen habe oder net, Frage wie groß war er denn?

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

auch von mir nochmal nen dickes Petri !!!
toller hecht, tolle Fotos #6


----------



## Clarissa (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Angelgott07 schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir zum schönen Entenschnabel...weiß jetzt nicht ob ich des überlesen habe oder net, Frage wie groß war er denn?
> 
> Gruß



83 cm lang und 3,6kg schwer ^^


----------



## dark (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Auch von mir Petri Heil zu diesem schönen Hecht!  

Und ich muss meinen "Vorrednern" recht geben: Die Bilder sind wirklich klasse und gehören auf eine Titelseite! :m


----------



## Clarissa (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Danke mal schauen ob sich's ausgeht :q


----------



## Clarissa (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Hab mich schon beworben :q 
Glaub aber nicht das was draus wird da ich aus Österreich komme und das ja in Deutschland gesucht wird.#d


----------



## Alex.k (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Petri Heil, schöner Hecht, wünsche weiterhin viel Erfolg!
So schnell bricht die Rute nicht, wenn die Bremse richtig eingestellt ist.

Edit: Jemand hat die Jacke angesprochen, die ist mir auch gleich ins Auge gestochen, da ich selbst solch eine besitze, vom Schnitt.
Welche Firma?


----------



## dark (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Hab mich schon beworben :q
> Glaub aber nicht das was draus wird da ich aus Österreich komme und das ja in Deutschland gesucht wird.#d



Hmm... das wäre wirklich blöd, wenn es an so etwas scheitern würde. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen! Deutsche Angelmagazine machen doch z.B. auch Berichte über Gewässer in Österreich (und anderen Nachbarländern)? |kopfkrat Und es geht ja um die Bilder... Und die sind auf alle Fälle gut und haben Seltenheitswert! 

Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen! :m Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## nureinangler (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Also erstmal Petri Heil, toller Fisch 
Und gehört in die Angelwoche oder ähnliches.
Das Foto machen echt was her, das Gewässer das so halb im Nebel getaucht ist, hat echt was, und der Hecht natürlich auch 

Hät dich übrigens wesentlich älter eingeschätzt, kommst zumindest auf dem mittleren Bild wesentlich älter rüber 


lg nureinangler.


----------



## fabikus (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Auch ich muss hier einreihen.
Weltklasse Bild(er) wobei ich das "Nebelbild" auch am Besten finde.
Auch ich bin der Meinung so ein Bild gehört auf ne Titelseite.
Zwar hatte die Fisch und Fang vor kurzem erst eine "Frauenausgabe" aber das sollte dem Ganzen keinen Abbruch tun.
Abgesehen davon, wäre es glaube ich, ein Novum wenn es ein "Amateurbild" auf den Titel schafft.

Hat denn niemand Verbindungen zu dein einschlägigen Zeitschriften`?
Vllt mal auf www.die-gastangler.de dafür Werbung machen?!

Wär ne klasse Sache, wenn ich das Bild als Titel auf der Zeitschrift wieder finde :vik:

Dickes Petri an die Anglerin!


----------



## Clarissa (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



dark schrieb:


> Hmm... das wäre wirklich blöd, wenn es an so etwas scheitern würde. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen! Deutsche Angelmagazine machen doch z.B. auch Berichte über Gewässer in Österreich (und anderen Nachbarländern)? |kopfkrat Und es geht ja um die Bilder... Und die sind auf alle Fälle gut und haben Seltenheitswert!
> 
> Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen! :m Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


Dank der großen Unterstützung von Franz Hollweck  kann es villeicht sein das ich es in ein Heft schaffe (Blinker,Fisch&Fang oder Raubfisch)
Mal schauen ob was draus wird. 
! Und nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an dich Franz!


----------



## zanderzone (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Wenn Du es auch nicht in eine Angelzeitung schaffen solltest, dann häng Dir das Bild in Dein Zimmer! Ist super gelungen und eine tolle Erinnerung!!

Ein gaaaaaaaanz dickes *PETRI *von mir!!!!


----------



## Franky (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Angelzeitungen sind nicht so wichtig! Viel wichtiger ist Deine ehrliche Freude über das Viech! :m Als ich in Deinem Alter war, konnte ich von solch einem Fisch nur träumen - Reeeeeeeeeeeespekt Mademoiselle  :m


----------



## Clarissa (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Franky schrieb:


> Angelzeitungen sind nicht so wichtig! Viel wichtiger ist Deine ehrliche Freude über das Viech! :m Als ich in Deinem Alter war, konnte ich von solch einem Fisch nur träumen - Reeeeeeeeeeeespekt Mademoiselle  :m


Ja ich dachte niemals im leben daran das ich so einen Fisch fangen würde aber Petri hats gut mit mir gemeint! :vik:
Ich bin bis dahin davon ausgegangen das man solche Fische nur als Erwachsener mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung fangen kann.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*



Clarissa schrieb:


> Dank der großen Unterstützung von Franz Hollweck  kann es villeicht sein das ich es in ein Heft schaffe (Blinker,Fisch&Fang oder Raubfisch)
> Mal schauen ob was draus wird.
> ! Und nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an dich Franz!



hast du schon geschafft...Blinker 12/2011 seite 111

petri auch von mir!!!


----------



## vanminh74 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Hi Clarissa,

Petri zum super Hecht!!! Selbstredend erstklassige Bilder und ein wahrlich gücklicher Fänger...verzeih, FÄNGERIN!

Hoffe wir hören noch öfter von Dir  Tight Lines!!

PS: Hitparaden hin oder her, bleib Dir treu und gehe für Dich angeln, nur für Dich!


----------



## Clarissa (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

WOW!! Das ist ja wahnsinn!!! Ich muss mir das Heftchen gleich morgen kaufen gehen!! Hätte nie im meinem leben daran gedacht in so eine Große Angelzeitschrift zu kommen!! :vik::vik::vik::vik:
hier bin ich auch noch drinnenhttp://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=8224&class=106 besser kanns nicht laufen


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Ja petri nachträglich auch von mir. Aber auch beim Zanderangeln muß man mit großen Fischen rechnen. Als ich beim angeln war, saß 30ig Meter neben mir ein Angler im Stuhl auf Ansitz. So dachte ich. Es war schon dunkel, da ging sein Bissanzeiger los und er rührte sich nicht. Irgendwann, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, kam dann doch Bewegung in ihn. Aber anstelle seine Angel zu nehmen, fummelte er an seiner Tasche rum und lief danach, es war ja dunkel, irgenwie planlos rum. Na ja, er schafte es dann doch zur Angel und holte einen über 9 Pfund großen Zander raus. Nacher sagte er dann zu mir, das er eingeschlafen war und er denn Bissanzeiger als Wecker wahrgenommen hatte und dachte er müße zur Arbeit und wollte seine Tasche packen.  So kann`s kommen. 
Der bisher schwerste Zander des Jahres wurde uns aus Bayern gemeldet. 23 Pfund und 100 Gramm. Also immer mit einem großen rechnen. Die kennen dein Alter nicht und ist ihnen wohl auch egal.


----------



## ultra (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

glückwunsch und weiterhin petri heil!
ps: hatte auch mal nen hecht, und dann hat die rolle versagt und ich
hatte die rute im gesicht|muahah:


----------



## Clarissa (16. März 2012)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

AUA! Das hört sich nicht gerade lustig an! |bigeyes Ist da die Bremse auf einmal im Eimer gewesen?


----------



## bassproshops (16. März 2012)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Hey

ich schließ mich auch mal an, auch wenns schon bisschen her ist 
Toller Fisch und Gute Fotos!

Gruß Robin


----------



## Clarissa (16. März 2012)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

Danke! |wavey:


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Schöner Hecht!*

na dann hast du es ja doch noch in die hochglanz-magazine geschafft

hab das bild grade in der aktuellen raubfischausgabe gesehen.

glückwunsch


----------

